

Setting up Amazon Auto Scaling Using Boto AWS API - numan
http://blog.7geese.com/2011/07/18/setting-up-amazon-auto-scaling-using-boto-aws-api/
Quick guide on how to setup auto scaling for aws using boto.
======
aminpali
cool. this is really helpful.

